# gilden



## joker1988 (10. Juni 2007)

warum steht meine gilde nicht in der gilden ubersicht hier auf der seitwe?


----------



## Monolith (10. Juni 2007)

Dazu sind im Supportforum sicherlich schon mehrere Threads, da würde ich mal schauen.
Btw, dort hätte dein Post auch reingehört.


----------



## Melrakal (11. Juni 2007)

Und da kommter nun auch hin ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Monolith (11. Juni 2007)

Da hat er nun aber auch schon einen gemacht^^


----------



## Melrakal (11. Juni 2007)

na ob das wohl dieser hier ist? ^^ Ich seh auf jeden Fall keinen anderen im Blasc-Support-Forum ausser diesem verschobenen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (11. Juni 2007)

Nein, dass ist er nicht. Er hatte diesen im WoW-Forum erstellt und danach einen im Support-Forum. Den außem WoW-Forum hast du verschoben und den anderen finde ich nicht mehr :/ Da war aber einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (11. Juni 2007)

existiert nur der "Verschoben"-Hinweis im WoW Allgemein und dieser Thread hier von joker1988 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (11. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß, gestern Abend war aber noch ein Thread hier - da ich ihm ja gesagt habe er soll es im Supportforum versuchen.

In dem Thread hat er noch einmal seine Frage gestellt und darunter in Klammern geschrieben "Das ist die Kurzform" (oder so ähnlich)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich weiß, gestern Abend war aber noch ein Thread hier - da ich ihm ja gesagt habe er soll es im Supportforum versuchen.
> 
> In dem Thread hat er noch einmal seine Frage gestellt und darunter in Klammern geschrieben "Das ist die Kurzform" (oder so ähnlich)...
> 
> ...



Den habe ich gelöscht - Doppelpost.

Zum Thema: Bei solchen Anfragen brauchen wir schon eine etwas genauere Informationen zur Analyse des Problems. 
Hast du beispielsweise BLASC2 überhaupt installiert? Läuft das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW? Wie heißt der Char und auf welchem Realm ist er? usw.


----------



## Ocian (26. Juli 2008)

Da es keine normalen Doppelposts waren sondern reine Absicht hast du dir eine Pause verdient katakis1


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da es keine normalen Doppelposts waren sondern reine Absicht hast du dir eine Pause verdient katakis1



Die Pause ist permanent - Ban und sämtliche jemals vorgenommene Postings wurden gelöscht, Forenposts sowie Kommentare.


----------

